# i need cake supplies... anyone help?



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i would like to know if anyone has stumbled across any good cake supplie places on the internet

thanks


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

http://www.nycake.com/index.asp

they have most everything.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

They do carry a good selection of supplies. I've been using them for YEARS. I've noticed lately, though, that their customer service is a bit shoddy. Oh well...I use 'em anyway.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Customer service at NY Cake shoddy? Have you ever visited the store? They are, by anyone's standards, just plain mean to their customers. Ask where to find something and they grunt and vaguely wave a hand. They are also significantly over-priced compared to Bridge Kitchenwate and Zabar's.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Okay, maybe shoddy is too gentle a word. 

They are expensive, but it's not a wholesale store, so I don't expect bargains there. I use them if I need something in a hurry.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Here's a few-
www.beryls.com www.cakedeco.com www.sugarcraft.com www.sweetc.com www.countrykitchen.com www.sugarbouquets.com

May I ask what you are looking for? Maybe I can help.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I with foodnfoto on this one. I was in the NY Cake and Bake store on staurday. I can't believe how badly we were treated. I am going to do my best not to give them any more biz. It's a shame because they are right across the street from the cooking school I frequent. Nothing they sell is unique and I will get things elsewhere.


----------

